# Trouble with awstats and geoip

## audiodef

I've installed awstats and set up a cron job. I'd like to use the "update now" link. I also want to use geoip. I have the awstats conf file configured for that updating in browser and geoip, but I get this:

```

Error: Plugin init for plugin 'geoip' failed with return code: Not a CODE reference at (eval 146) line 1. (A module required by plugin might be missing). 

```

when I click on "update now". I have geoip emerged. I even went into CPAN to do install Geo:IP, but I'm still getting this. My awstats config includes:

```

LoadPlugin="geoip GEOIP_STANDARD /usr/share/GeoIP/GeoIP.dat"

```

With no other configuration for geoip (all the rest are commented out). /usr/share/GeoIP.dat exists. 

If I comment out this line for GeoIP, "update now" works without error. 

What am I missing?

----------

## audiodef

Unabashed bump!   :Razz: 

----------

